# Awesome Images from Honda R&D Testing



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Background...Honda R&D for the new made-in-USA snow blowers is based in North Carolina, not exactly ideal for real-world testing of snow equipment. 

When the engineers _really_ need to put new designs to the test, they go where there is some intense snow...care to guess the location? Hint: Southern Hemisphere...


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Andes Mountains.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm guessing Portillo Chili. Portillo is South America's oldest and most well-known ski resort.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

_New Zealand_...I'm guessing the southern island? That appears to be where the higher elevations are:


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking at these pictures makes me sick of summer :icon_smile_big:


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't see any 2 ft drifts or EOD packed in.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Are there any videos of the testing [email protected]?

I'm thinking they did something to simulate an EOD (packed snow) for testing as well.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Are there any videos of the testing


Honda R&D will usually not share video, but I can ask how they simulate/evaluate EOD performance. Stand by.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

New Zealand? Then my pick of Chili was off by a mere 9100 KM or 5600 miles.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, those testing videos should part of the marketing.


----------

